# AMW-ED sucht Verstärkung!



## ApoY2k (8. März 2008)

Momentan suchen wir für unser Raid-Stammteam für Black Temple (4/9) und Mount Hyjal (4/5) folgende Klassen: 

*3 Schamane (2x Resto, 1x Verstärker) 
2 Priester (Heal, Shadow)
1 Druide (Resto)
1 Hexenmeister* 

Sollte deine Klasse nicht aufgeführt sein, kannst du uns trotzdem gerne eine Bewerbung hinterlassen, da sich stetig was ändern kann! 

*Unsere Anforderungen an dich als Bewerber*
*Equip auf mind. Tier-5-Endstand (SSC & TK)* 
Erfahrung im Raidcontent von Hyjal und Tempel 
Mindestens drei Abende pro Woche Zeit für Raiden 
Mindestens 18 Jahre alt 
Kritikfähigkeit
*Was erwartet dich bei uns?*
Gut organisiertes Forum & DKP-System 
Entspanntes, aber zielgerichtetes Raiden 
Großer TS-Server auf dem immer was los ist 
Kleiner Raidspielerpool 
Raidzeiten: Mo, Di, Do: 20 - 23 Uhr; So: 19 - 23 Uhr
Wenn du interessiert bist, besuch unsere [Webseite]. Dort findest du auch noch weitere Informationen zu Bewerbungen im öffentlichen Forum.


----------



## ApoY2k (11. März 2008)

Update...


----------



## ApoY2k (12. April 2008)

Update...


----------



## ApoY2k (23. April 2008)

Update...


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Update...


----------



## ApoY2k (4. Mai 2008)

Update...


----------



## ApoY2k (7. Mai 2008)

Update...


----------



## ApoY2k (27. Mai 2008)

Update...


----------



## ApoY2k (1. Juni 2008)

Update...


----------

